# Highest Paramedic Wage in Michigan?



## Hockey (Aug 1, 2010)

Lets hear who you think pays the most for a Paramedic in the state of Michigan.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Aug 1, 2010)

in the detroit area i think it's probably Medstar or HVA


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Lets hear who you think pays the most for a Paramedic in the state of Michigan.



Detroit EMS and probably Healthlink.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 15, 2010)

Since I am a Paramedic in Michigan I will answer this. Concord pays 14.45 for paramedic. HVA pays 8.85 to 9.80 stated on their website under benifits. Medstar pays Medics 9 a hour. Community EMS, Healthlink, Regional, DMCare Express, Beaumont EMS, are all the same exact company. Community ems owns Regional, Dmcare Express, Healthlink, Beaumont so all the pay will be the same how do I know because I work there personally for the last 3 years. They pay EMT Basics 11.90 starting out freash out of class. Medics get paied anywhear between 15 and 17.07 depending on experiance with a 1700 sing on bouns for medics or a 2500 dollar sign on bouns for Critial Care Medics. Rapid response is still paying minamum wage how do I know you may ask I worked as a EMS Dispatcher with them in 2010 and I was geting paid 10/hr which was higher then the Paramedics and EMTs on the road. 

Highs Private EMS Compay would be any company thay Community EMS owns or MMR.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 16, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Since I am a Paramedic in Michigan I will answer this. Concord pays 14.45 for paramedic. HVA pays 8.85 to 9.80 stated on their website under benifits. Medstar pays Medics 9 a hour. Community EMS, Healthlink, Regional, DMCare Express, Beaumont EMS, are all the same exact company. Community ems owns Regional, Dmcare Express, Healthlink, Beaumont so all the pay will be the same how do I know because I work there personally for the last 3 years. They pay EMT Basics 11.90 starting out freash out of class. Medics get paied anywhear between 15 and 17.07 depending on experiance with a 1700 sing on bouns for medics or a 2500 dollar sign on bouns for Critial Care Medics. Rapid response is still paying minamum wage how do I know you may ask I worked as a EMS Dispatcher with them in 2010 and I was geting paid 10/hr which was higher then the Paramedics and EMTs on the road.
> 
> Highs Private EMS Compay would be any company thay Community EMS owns or MMR.



HVA pays better than that. I made 8.85 an hour with them as a BASIC in 2002!

Their medics make in the mid teens per hour. as far as an exact rate its DOE.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 16, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Since I am a Paramedic in Michigan I will answer this. Concord pays 14.45 for paramedic. HVA pays 8.85 to 9.80 stated on their website under benifits. Medstar pays Medics 9 a hour. Community EMS, Healthlink, Regional, DMCare Express, Beaumont EMS, are all the same exact company. Community ems owns Regional, Dmcare Express, Healthlink, Beaumont so all the pay will be the same how do I know because I work there personally for the last 3 years. They pay EMT Basics 11.90 starting out freash out of class. Medics get paied anywhear between 15 and 17.07 depending on experiance with a 1700 sing on bouns for medics or a 2500 dollar sign on bouns for Critial Care Medics. Rapid response is still paying minamum wage how do I know you may ask I worked as a EMS Dispatcher with them in 2010 and I was geting paid 10/hr which was higher then the Paramedics and EMTs on the road.
> 
> Highs Private EMS Compay would be any company thay Community EMS owns or MMR.



Sorry man you are dead wrong on the Community EMS and its children companies.  Trust me.  Same thing with HVA.  Basics do not start at $11.90, they do not get a sign on bonus at every company.  But nice try.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 17, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Sorry man you are dead wrong on the Community EMS and its children companies.  Trust me.  Same thing with HVA.  Basics do not start at $11.90, they do not get a sign on bonus at every company.  But nice try.



Same thing with Rapid Response. They pay more than minimum wage. I have a friend of mine that works in Management in that company.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Since I am a Paramedic in Michigan I will answer this. Concord pays 14.45 for paramedic. HVA pays 8.85 to 9.80 stated on their website under benifits. Medstar pays Medics 9 a hour. Community EMS, Healthlink, Regional, DMCare Express, Beaumont EMS, are all the same exact company. Community ems owns Regional, Dmcare Express, Healthlink, Beaumont so all the pay will be the same how do I know because I work there personally for the last 3 years. They pay EMT Basics 11.90 starting out freash out of class. Medics get paied anywhear between 15 and 17.07 depending on experiance with a 1700 sing on bouns for medics or a 2500 dollar sign on bouns for Critial Care Medics. Rapid response is still paying minamum wage how do I know you may ask *I worked as a EMS Dispatcher with them in 2010 and I was geting paid 10/hr which was higher then the Paramedics and EMTs on the road. *
> Highs Private EMS Compay would be any company thay Community EMS owns or MMR.



This my friend if true is pathetic, medics making under ten dollars an hour?


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 22, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> This my friend if true is pathetic, medics making under ten dollars an hour?



Its not true.. as I said I have a friend who works in management at this agency.. they pay much better than 10 an hour.


----------



## Kohl (Nov 16, 2020)

Hands down North Flight is the best.....
Medics make 21.38
Emts make 15.55


----------

